# Is my pc getting enough voltage?



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

So I recently upgraded to:

gtx 760
intel i7 3470 @3.4ghz
4gb ram 1333mhz
GIGABYTE H87-HD3

and all of that is being powered by a corsair 650TX

here's what I'm getting









and when I play games such as Far Cry 3 at ultra
the temperature rises to 80 degrees (for both CPU&GPU). I hope that's not an issue


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Temperature of what?

In this instance, I would treat all of the readings from HWM as bogus. If those were accurate, then your PC simply would not boot.


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

gcavan said:


> Temperature of what?
> 
> In this instance, I would treat all of the readings from HWM as bogus. If those were accurate, then your PC simply would not boot.


Sorry, Celsius. Are those figures false?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the voltages and temps in the bios that is the most reliable reading


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

joeten said:


> Check the voltages and temps in the bios that is the most reliable reading


I would need a step by step guide on how to do that, does anyone have a link to that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See page 31 here http://www.quietpc.com/instructions/gigabyte/ga-h87-hd3.pdf and continue reading this is all about your bios


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

It is not uncommon for aftermarket applications to deliver false readings of voltages and temperatures. Usually it is a matter of the app not being calibrated for the specific sensor/monitor chip on the motherboard. Nothing to do about it but to look around for a different application. Your best bet is probably EasyTune6 which you will find on the driver/application disk which shipped with your Gigabyte motherboard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As noted, the readings you posted from HWMonitor are obviously incorrect. i.e. +12V is 3.168.
Your temps look fine but the Bios is commonly the most accoutre source for Voltages and Temps.
Boot to the Bios and look under "System Health".
If you're not experiencing any performance problems, you're probably fine.


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tyree said:


> As noted, the readings you posted from HWMonitor are obviously incorrect. i.e. +12V is 3.168.
> Your temps look fine but the Bios is commonly the most accoutre source for Voltages and Temps.
> Boot to the Bios and look under "System Health".
> If you're not experiencing any performance problems, you're probably fine.


thanks I will check it out and post again


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*PC not getting enough power?*

My last thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/is-my-pc-getting-enough-voltage-808666.html

wasn't sure if I was allowed to bump so Made a new thread.

Here are the bios


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

FYI: It's your thread so have at it. Provided, of course, you aren't spamming 'bump' for attention. Fact is, we would prefer you kept posting re the same issue in the same thread.

RE temps/voltages: Voltages are perfect. 51°C is high for an idle temperature. What cooler? Is cpu overclocked?


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

gcavan said:


> FYI: It's your thread so have at it. Provided, of course, you aren't spamming 'bump' for attention. Fact is, we would prefer you kept posting re the same issue in the same thread.
> 
> RE temps/voltages: Voltages are perfect. 51°C is high for an idle temperature. What cooler? Is cpu overclocked?


cooler is the default one that came along with the cpu (i7 3470 @3.4 no overclocking)

oh yea and sorry about the new thread.


----------

